

Light at the end of the scalpel - Hooke
http://mosaicscience.com/story/tumour-paint-cancer-surgery

======
melling
"Jim Olson remembers being ridiculed. It was 1989 and he was defending his PhD
thesis, and the bank of University of Michigan professors asked what his next
goal would be. “If we can bring radioactivity into these tumours for PET
scanning, I would love to find a way to bring light into the cancer so that
surgeons can see it while they’re operating,” Olson told them. The professors
chuckled. “Okay, Buck Rogers,” one of them heckled, “but what are you really
going to do?”"

So, as little as 25 years ago we still had a myopic view of technology. Anyone
else feel like we've probably wasted a lot of valuable years?

